# Extending a Visa Due to Health Issue



## BAZERD (Jan 17, 2017)

I have a friends visiting from the UK. Due to I’ll health an operation is needed here in France,and the recovery time may result in their return to the UK being after their six month visa expires. Any ideas on what could be done if this becomes necessary. They have tried to find out but can’t determine what they will need to do. I have the dates involved if necessary. Hope some help is possible. Thanks.


----------



## BackinFrance (Nov 26, 2020)

A letter from the specialist doctor should suffice when they cross the border to return home, and also if they are queried in the meantime which is highly unlikely. I would not worry about doing anything else.


----------



## BAZERD (Jan 17, 2017)

Wow, thanks, sounds so simple, they will be very relieved, many thanks.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I would explain the situation to the doctor/hospital they are using and I'm sure their social services department can swami up the necessary documents to handle the situation. They may (or may not) advise checking with the prefecture before your friends return home - but this situation does come up now and then so should have a procedure to follow.


----------



## BackinFrance (Nov 26, 2020)

BAZERD said:


> Wow, thanks, sounds so simple, they will be very relieved, many thanks.


They would need to keep the document as evidence should they return to France on their current passports. 

I definitely would not bother with the Préfecture. Their situation is not so uncommon and I know of many non EU citizens for whom this approach has worked out just fine.


----------



## BAZERD (Jan 17, 2017)

Thanks, I’ll pass this on, much appreciated


----------



## mohsel (Sep 27, 2014)

there is a service like that in the prefecture, you submit a request with doctor letter then they extend the visa.


----------

